# El Cheapo Wax Test... Yay or Nae?



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Me and a collegue were scouting fleabay the other week and we came across lots and lots of "Cheap Joe Average" waxes... In an insane moment on nightshift i got thinking.

"CHEAPO WAX TEST"

The question is Do I? or Don't I?

These waxes will range between £2 and £10 and a maximum of 6 waxes. I will apply them to my old man's Omega Bonnet, and update when i can.

Opinions in the poll please.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

What's the test, Durability, application, looks?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Keir said:


> What's the test, Durability, application, looks?


A complete test. Looks, Durability and application/removal


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Do it, will bring up a few surprises for sure.


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

do it m8 ... might reveal some hidden gems


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

This should be very interesting.....


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

This is a great Idea, I wonder how they compare against a 'top' wax?!?


----------



## aligtwood (Jul 25, 2012)

This sounds brill bet there's a surprise in there somewhere. Go for it buddy


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Is it my imagination or are wax polls the flavour of the month, they seem to appear every few days recently and invariably end up in a slanging match.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Go for it, I will keep my eyes on your thread thanks :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Do it for deffo


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking forward to this test , great idea :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

S63 said:


> Is it my imagination or are wax polls the flavour of the month, they seem to appear every few days recently and invariably end up in a slanging match.


This isn't intent as a slanging match. Im doing it just to see what non detailers would maybe purchase and see what they have on offer.

I'm not including any DW sponsors or manufacturers so it shouldn't cause an arguement. If it does, i simply will not do it. Its purely for fun purposes in which could potentially have some interesting outcomes


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

All looks good fun but shouldn't you be pitting a cheapo wax against an expensive wax to make your point?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

S63 said:


> All looks good fun but shouldn't you be pitting a cheapo wax against an expensive wax to make your point?


I could... But then id be singling out X manufacturer against things we'd never consider, and i don't think that is fair.

I'm just doing something different that is just merely a bit of fun and to see if there any "gems" or bargains out there for those who can't justify the prices of expensive waxes


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes do it... Do it.... DO IT!!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Do it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If you want to go for it, follow your instincts and go for it; end of day you will be conducting a informative thread on here to help other members of products that have been considered or tried inside the detailing world forum.
I can sense you will placing your own money for buying the products and expense will add up, and more importantly your time and effort, I cannot knock this at all; you are showing dedication commitment to this forum and some products might even shock you for the sheer performance of the waxes throughout your testing but simply they do not mentioned on here and no tests have been conducted but they might be made from the same supplier or factory or sheer the same formations with a few tweaks missed or added who knows; so just follow your instincts and do allow other members on here to take control of you through your own thread on here, remember you are placing your own time and money but more importantly you are helping gain confidence in forum members and readers on here for which products are out on market that have been touched or heard of.

Good luck buddie from me, but I thought I would this to back you up, if it does not make sense to yourself or other forum users who have commented through your thread I'm happy to delete my comment here, just say the word :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea, I've always thought there are some real bargains out there that people ignore because of price and/or brand snobbery.

It'd be great if TW Ice Paste was one of the waxes tested


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Do it, chuck a more 'premium' wax in the alongside, i truly believe in some expensive waxes giving you that bit extra but this show us either way


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Great, can't wait


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

Harley wax,turtule wax platium series


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Why not get 4 or 5 of the cheapie waxes do a test spot for each and also some additional test spots with mixes of the waxes, might find a new blend :lol::thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> If you want to go for it, follow your instincts and go for it; end of day you will be conducting a informative thread on here to help other members of products that have been considered or tried inside the detailing world forum.
> I can sense you will placing your own money for buying the products and expense will add up, and more importantly your time and effort, I cannot knock this at all; you are showing dedication commitment to this forum and some products might even shock you for the sheer performance of the waxes throughout your testing but simply they do not mentioned on here and no tests have been conducted but they might be made from the same supplier or factory or sheer the same formations with a few tweaks missed or added who knows; so just follow your instincts and do allow other members on here to take control of you through your own thread on here, remember you are placing your own time and money but more importantly you are helping gain confidence in forum members and readers on here for which products are out on market that have been touched or heard of.
> 
> Good luck buddie from me, but I thought I would this to back you up, if it does not make sense to yourself or other forum users who have commented through your thread I'm happy to delete my comment here, just say the word :thumb:


Cheers Trip! The words mean alot. I'm doing this for others, and because im curious. Curiosity is what drives me, and when i thought about it, jt makes me very curious.

Thanks for the luck, i may need it with the weather... :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

this is a great idea!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Get some Foamtek!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Haha, i've just watched the foamtec video... Makes me cringe! Cheapo MF and a filthy bonnet!

First wax: Mean Machine Auto Wax - £1.95 + £1 p&p


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

As i've already recieved a roaring response from you guys, i've gone ahread with 4 more purchases this afternoon. Once all waxes have arrived i shall do a line up and show you all whats in the test lineup...

I've spent approx £16-£17 which is inclusive of P&P on these 4, i picked one up in Tesco for £1 plus the one above brings the total to about £20 for the test. Some are liquid, some are paste, just to keep it mixed.

I will update as soon as we have a wax lineup:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Get some Fukken wax lol


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

danwel said:


> Get some Fukken wax lol


This was going to be in the lineup - but according to the speil that i read on it, its also used as a waterless wash product too, i've tried to stay clear of these products.

The 6 products in the line up are dedicated waxes, trying to keep the test reasonably fair.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just had a look on ebay and there are loads of waxes for well under a tenner and i really hope you manage to unearth a little gem.

Saw wicked wax for less that 4 quid delivered


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Interesting....Looking forward to this


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

Subscribed, can I suggest Collinite 476 as a 'control' wax, because that is what I use:lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

danwel said:


> Just had a look on ebay and there are loads of waxes for well under a tenner and i really hope you manage to unearth a little gem.
> 
> Saw wicked wax for less that 4 quid delivered


I seen it cheaper than that... I may have even clicked buy... I can't even remember which ones i clicked buy on, and which ones i rejected

I'll find out when they arrive in the post :wall:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Quality, should be an interesting read.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

go for it


----------



## Jonniebrads (Jan 19, 2013)

Good idea.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Go for it - can I suggest you also apply something with a better known life to compare against. Collinate/Fk1000p/a dodo juice wax/Jeff Sealant or something else known in DW circles.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I think that he's trying to not to compare against another branded product that we all use but just to get a handfull of cheapo waxes and say product X last for 5 months and product Y last for 2 months


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

danwel said:


> I think that he's trying to not to compare against another branded product that we all use but just to get a handfull of cheapo waxes and say product X last for 5 months and product Y last for 2 months


Fair enough, but even if the bench mark is not named, all you need is a 'well respected carnuba wax/synthetic sealant'.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah fair point but i think he's trying to stay politically correct given that people or companies might take offence.

However i do agree that if say a cheap 3 quid product really excells it would be nice to try it against some of the higher price branded stuff to really see if you do actually need to pay through the nose for wax??!!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Sirmally2 said:


> Haha, I've just watched the foamtec video... Makes me cringe! Cheapo MF and a filthy bonnet!
> 
> First wax: Mean Machine Auto Wax - £1.95 + £1 p&p
> 
> i have this, bought from Ebay, and TBH its ok. doesn't get me excited, used on the door shuts of the van and bits under the bonnet


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

I think its a good idea. I do agree that there should be something to compare it to as a benchmark, the cheap waxes might be just as good, or they all might be shocking in comparison. The good wax / sealant doesn't have to be named, therefore not upsetting anyone.

For instance, if you test all these cheap ones, one may look amazing when compared to the rest of the cheap ones. People may go out and buy it because its looked so good, but it might still be rubbish when compared to the good wax / sealant, and not worth buying in reality. 

Dan


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Do it!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

A3 Sport said:


> I think its a good idea. I do agree that there should be something to compare it to as a benchmark, the cheap waxes might be just as good, or they all might be shocking in comparison. The good wax / sealant doesn't have to be named, therefore not upsetting anyone.
> 
> For instance, if you test all these cheap ones, one may look amazing when compared to the rest of the cheap ones. People may go out and buy it because its looked so good, but it might still be rubbish when compared to the good wax / sealant, and not worth buying in reality.
> 
> Dan





corradophil said:


> Subscribed, can I suggest Collinite 476 as a 'control' wax, because that is what I use:lol:





Bero said:


> Go for it - can I suggest you also apply something with a better known life to compare against. Collinate/Fk1000p/a dodo juice wax/Jeff Sealant or something else known in DW circles.





Bero said:


> Fair enough, but even if the bench mark is not named, all you need is a 'well respected carnuba wax/synthetic sealant'.





S63 said:


> All looks good fun but shouldn't you be pitting a cheapo wax against an expensive wax to make your point?





Jdudley90 said:


> Do it, chuck a more 'premium' wax in the alongside, i truly believe in some expensive waxes giving you that bit extra but this show us either way


Reading the above points and there are some valid points raised.

As the wax test will be performed on the bonnet and in the interest of fairness, For a control panel, i will protect the roof with a product i will call "DW PRODUCT X" (This will not be named)


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Interesting.

I've made/testing an 'el cheapo wax' - feel free to shoot me a pm, happy for you to stick it in your tests :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I've made/testing an 'el cheapo wax' - feel free to shoot me a pm, happy for you to stick it in your tests :thumb:


Cheers Jay, this is a very generous offer. I've sent you a PM and if ok with you i'll stick it in


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll bring my eBay special in for you, car plans Wicked Wax.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

athol said:


> I'll bring my eBay special in for you, car plans Wicked Wax.


Another Cheapo for the test... Wicked :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking forward to this Mal, nice one


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

wanner69 said:


> Looking forward to this Mal, nice one


Actually looking forward to this myself. It may proove some interesting finds


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

Be interesting to see how the mean machine wax goes for that price


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

jason_price85 said:


> Be interesting to see how the mean machine wax goes for that price


i have got another £2.50 special on its way too, as well as a £1 one which i picked up from Tesco... I find bargains interesting as occasionally you find a true bargain amongst the rubbish :lol:


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

Seen the mean machine wax other day in local store was about £1.50 thought must be rubbish was going to pick a tin up to try but will await your findings


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

This mornings post has seen 3 more test waxes arrive...


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

cant wait for the results of these...as everyone else has said, you may find a real winner of a cheapo wax


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

domandmel said:


> cant wait for the results of these...as everyone else has said, you may find a real winner of a cheapo wax


One of the tubs that has arrived is a huge quantity for the price... nearly fell out my hand when the postie gave it to me this morning, i wasn't expecting it to be as heavy


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

^ Really?!

Care to tease us with a Grammage vs price?


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm looking forward to reading this thread.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Pics of new cheapos please


----------



## davemk3gti (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking forward to this test!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

pharmed said:


> ^ Really?!
> 
> Care to tease us with a Grammage vs price?


Quantity Price P&P Total Price
500ml £1.00 £0.00 £1.00
60ml £5.99 £1.99 £7.98
100ml £1.99 £0.99 £2.98
180ml £2.01 Free £2.01
500ml £2.49 £0.90 £3.39
300gr £3.99 £1.99 £5.98



danwel said:


> Pics of new cheapos please


Heres some little sample pics...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Watching this with great interest


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Pics have got me excited!


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

really looking forward to this


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Drop it to £1 - £10 then you can test Pound shop waxes!


----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

I've tried the first one from tesco when it was 60p and my mum thought she'd buy me 5 bottles as I like to keep my car clean. It's not terrible and lasts ok.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I am predicting a few surprising results


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Drop it to £1 - £10 then you can test Pound shop waxes!


Actually i have a £1 shop wax in my arsenal that ive had a few years... It could be worth a shot too, thanks for reminding me


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

LMAO i like the "MEAN MACHINE" name one.


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

what about

Super Wax for Metallic colour cars MARPA Crystal Car 30 Day stay 

you will laff your **** off at the sellers name


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

purplechris said:


> what about
> 
> Super Wax for Metallic colour cars MARPA Crystal Car 30 Day stay
> 
> you will laff your **** off at the sellers name


I've got 2 more waxes ordered, hopefully should be with me by saturday, so i can do the test


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

Might pick a tin of mean machine up on my travels this wkend and put it up against my normal choice fk1000p on my roof


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking forward to reading the results!!.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

The one bought at Tesco doesn't have a picture of a horse on it does it?....just saying...

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

RedCloudMC said:


> The one bought at Tesco doesn't have a picture of a horse on it does it?....just saying...
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Actually, now you mention it......


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

How about a can of furniture spray, as i know a woman who used to use it on her Metro!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

jamie s said:


> How about a can of furniture spray, as i know a woman who used to use it on her Metro!


Just a little bit beyond the scope of the test. Good idea tho... :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Do you want to add my new liquid wax Mal? The one tried on the 'shed'....


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

*Awaiting epic update and test results*


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I was hoping to get the test started this weekend, but with having such poor weather (Snow / Rain / Generally Garbage) i'm hoping for a nice day on Thursday or Friday as i'm going to prep the car with the DA and a polish before applying


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Doing a write up now guys...

Managed to get this done Today (When it stopped raining)


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm interesting this.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Really looking forward to seeing the results on this :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=298333


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Sirmally2 said:


> Doing a write up now guys...
> 
> Managed to get this done Today (When it stopped raining)


:thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

A link to the thread we already on.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

My head hurts

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

My bad... Sorry guys, try it again. It works now


----------

